# Weather loaches



## audiman (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi there, just bought a weather loach this weekend. Just need some info on best care/food for these odd looking things! It seems to be happy enough with the other fish in the tank. 

If and when it gets too large, can they live outdoors in a pond??

Sorry for the newbie style questions.

Tom


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

well that depends on where you live and how deep your pond is

i have heard about weather loaches living in outdoor ponds.

they eat anything and they scavage fro food all the time


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I love these guys....they are absolutely my favorites. My biggest, who is about 9 inches eats from my fingers. They love worms...blood, tubifex, live grindals. But, they are pretty good scavengers too. They can and will jump, so keep a secure lid. These guys are very peaceful and very gentle and tolerate a variety of tankmates. I have kept them with everything from RTBS to baby endlers and amano shrimp with no problems at all. They don't even bother my apple snails. They will however take advantage of ramshorns, but leave the ponds alone, too.

Everything I have read about them tells me they like lower temperatures, but my 5 seem to be more active with warmer (tropical) temperatures. Sand substrates are good and they do like to dig, so don't plan on keeping your plants arranged in any particular order. They rearrange to suit themselves. And, they do like company...the more the merrier. They cuddle and snuggle and play chase...like a bunch of puppies. Nor do they mind if they are different species. Mine all bunch together a lot.

I have two goldens, two greys and one spotted. Enjoy them, they are just fun fish.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I have briefly had weather loaches, and if you can't get live worms, they also eat sinking shrimp pellets too.


----------

